# Join a PLANESCAPE campaign in London, England



## simmo (Aug 29, 2003)

"I want some answers and you are going to give them to me!" Serena stood with her fists clenched glaring at the man who spoke only in riddles. Malkir sat some distance away and was busy polishing his crystal sword, seemingly uninterested in the argument raging nearby. 

"Now is not the time or place for questions," replied Nyon in his usual calm manner. He slowly turned around and stared off in to the distance almost as if he was looking beyond the horizon. Deus tried to see what Nyon was looking at but gave up and began reading through his scrolls.

"I don't care who you are, but you are going to start telling me what is going on." Now that Serena had built up some steam she was certainly not going to back down. 

She pointed her finger at the cloaked man and jabbed her finger at him to empathise each point. "My world is fighting against a terrible enemy and they are planning to launch another major attack. We've been asked to look for a man who is being held captive by an organisation which claims to want to help our world, but they won't tell us where he is being held." Deus tried to interrupt, but Serena continued regardless.

"We fight some horrible creatures and then wake up in a prison complex inside a huge metal cube. When you finally find us a way off those battle-scarred cubes we end up at the edge of the realm belonging to the god of our enemy. And to top it all off we find that we have these strange and sinister markings on our backs.!"

Nyon focused on the short woman standing in front of him who had been shouting for the past minute and shrugged his shoulders.

"Every thing in existence has a time and place." Nyon held up his hand to ward off Serena's angry reply, asking for a moment more of her patience. "But perhaps the time for revelations is now." 

For the first time since the companions had run in to the cloaked stranger in the mountain spire city of Tal'Chuan, Nyon spoke plainly. When he had finished the companions understood some of what had befallen them, but they were left with many more questions and a greater sense of dread.

Rules version: 3.5
Campaign setting: Planescape
Average party level: 8th
Number of Vacancies: 2
Experience of rules: none required
Experience of setting: none required
When: Meet every Monday night at 7:30pm
Where: London, England
Specifically where: EC1, located between Angel and Barbican tube
Campaign style: role-playing, mysteries, exploration and fast-paced action packed combat.


----------



## simmo (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll hopefully be running a Planescape game at Dragonmeet this year. It's a great place to meet other gamers and take part in games that you have not tried before. See: Dragonmeet for more details.


----------



## simmo (Feb 13, 2004)

Unfortunately the vacant positions in this game are no longer available, as tow players have recently joined the group. I'll hopefully be running a mini-planescape campaign at GenCon Indy 2004 and GenCon UK 2004 if all goes well.

I have started a Story Hour write up of the campaign that was advertised above and can be found here. Enjoy!


----------

